

Show HN: SoMix – A Social playlist maker - tmaki
http://somix.herokuapp.com/

======
tmaki
SoMix is a social playlist maker where you can create a playlist by searching
for a song on Youtube (Or paste in a video link). After the playlist is seeded
with your initial song, you can share your link to people for them to
contribute.

------
stockkid
The playlist sometimes includes videos that are not songs.

